# Looney Tunes collections



## MrPhox (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm trying to find the difference between these two collection of Looney Tunes. 

*Looney Tunes Platinum Collection*

*Looney Tunes Golden Collection*

one seem to be on Blueray and the other on DVD, beside that I can't find anything on Wikipedia.


----------

